# CX-Zero, long-term review posted



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Heyo - I was able to keep Colnago from taking their CX-Zero back from October to May... it gave me a chance to ride it in LOTS of diverse weather here in Chicago (and on some varied road/not road surfaces as well). I posted a video review this week. If you have any questions, let me know here or on the video's page. Cheers!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CAHhiB3PJM


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

A written review would be much better.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice review and solidifies my choice of a Master as my next bike.


----------

